# New Aston Martin Storm Black Paint Care



## DocW (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi, I took delivery of a new Aston Vantage in storm black which has a red flake in the paint. From what I read this paint is pretty soft and as this is a very special car for me I want to look after it properly. I intended to put a glaze on first ( I did not let the dealer "detail" the car - their words not mine). I have used 50cal filler glaze applied twice with 24 hours between, then carnauba wax, all by hand. What does the team think, should I just hand it over to a professional or is a final product then wax a good idea.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Personally I would look into a professional to apply a coating on this sort of car. Then have the peace of mind it's got the hardest LSP available to prevent wash swirls. 

Gonz.


----------



## DocW (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks, there is a guy locally who has ceramic type coating available. I'll probably give it to him.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I think that's a wise idea. Lovely car btw. 

Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

You can still maintain the coating if you enjoy the deataling scene, some good shampoos designed for coatings available as QD/top up sprays too 


Gonz


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

Where are you based? There are lots of detainers on here who could help you


----------



## DocW (Jun 21, 2013)

Many thanks, I am in Sheffield and could only find one name locally but I would greatly appreciate help.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

The thing with astons is they also, for whatever reason, seem to be presented to the owners in hideous condition. Im going to put my neck on the line and say when you see a really really poorly finished car from brand new its often an aston
Maintaining it yourself is easy. Glazes are great, go for polymer or acrylic based ones as they last longer and finish better on clear coats, but be careful of very heavy filling ones. They often mute flake also, and by the sound of it you have quite a trick paint. Its the last thing you want to do

Prima amigo and blackfire gloss enhancing polish are both perfect for your colour

With that said a detailer will certainly take it to a couple of stages past what you can do with a glaze and the results will be permanent


----------



## DocW (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks Matt, I cringe when I see or hear about badly cared for Astons, they have only made 77000 since the brand started one hundred and one years ago. This car was always a dream for me coming from no car in a council house in Fife to an Aston, so it will be very well cared for. I appreciate the advice.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

DocW said:


> Thanks Matt, I cringe when I see or hear about badly cared for Astons, they have only made 77000 since the brand started one hundred and one years ago. This car was always a dream for me coming from no car in a council house in Fife to an Aston, so it will be very well cared for. I appreciate the advice.


There is nothing wrong with being proud of your achievements. If the car represents that to you, more power for making it happen. There is nothing wrong with winning with dignity, although some will always hate on it


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

DocW, there are three ways you can go, First you could apply what glaze,polish and protection you want, I would go for the above what Matt says Blackfire polish,sealant, and wax would look amazing on that paint, but before all of that, are you aware that you will need to do a full decontamination, if not then this forum will help you through the stages.
Second way is to let a pro do a new car detail, ie full Decon, machine polish to remove any nasty swirls and then apply the LSP of your choice, am sure if you asked him to use what ever you chose he wouldn't mind doing that( keep cost down, and it's yours) ask him also could you watch so you will have a better idea when you come to do it, then there are your wheels! Which I take it they are not cheap ones, they will need to be protected with a product that lasts and keeps your alloys looking good, then you got to think also about protection of your interior seats, and dash, floors.
Third choice is the full new car detail, which would be the full exterior coating and that will not be cheap!! So there is lots to think about. Good luck mate.


----------



## DocW (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks chongo, I think watching a pro will be a good lesson for me. The wheels are matt black, five spoke with a sheen rather than shiney if you know what I mean. The brake callipers are red and if my internet skills are up to it I will post a pic so you can see what I am on about.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Having run an Aston bay years and years back before motorscratch ripped them all. The come from the factory like it. They used to deliver our motors in a covered waggon not a transporter. We used to laugh and set it was due to the state of them. They seem to rely on the dealers prepping it to a high standard. In the old days when there was a thing called pride they didn't care the car took a week they understood when you pointed something out and USED to say can you sort it if so do so if not we reject it. .. NOW it's look you got an hour is it done yet don't worry about that bit I'll stand in front customer won't see it.... is it done yet.
Dealer work all seemed to go that way. Shame reallyas they let the marque down. That said it's still fun to go into a dealer's and take over a bay position for a couple of days... The looks on the bay boys faces when you crack on is a PICTURE half the time they have less idea than the customer what denotes clean let alone acceptable.
If you want a coating applied get someone to do it. As Matt says the upkeep will be easy for you if you follow the basics


----------



## DocW (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks Allen, I did my best to keep them away from it and to their credit left it to me. Now all I need is a detailer.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Get some pics up, everyone loves an Aston.


----------



## DocW (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm trying, I've read the faq about images but if I've got a picture on an apple laptop how do I get the URL? I already know this is pretty thick of me but I would love to post some pictures as the car was designed by Q division so it's unique.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Doc stangalang is based nr Oldham,just off M62.
Pm him.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

In post..Goto advanced.. manage images then upload.. read this
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/faq.php?faq=vb3_reading_posting#faq_vb3_attachments


----------



## DocW (Jun 21, 2013)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=44810&stc=1&d=1452268308
Many thanks, i hope this appears.


----------



## Bizcam (Nov 19, 2012)

Very nice Aston,:thumb:


----------



## DocW (Jun 21, 2013)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=44811&stc=1&d=1452268697
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=44812&stc=1&d=1452269171
Sorry the quality of the image I chose was rubbish so trying again.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I likey, very mean. lovely motor 

If you want to insert images i find it easier to use a hosting site like flickr, that way you can just insert the link provided and it shows up full size in thread


----------



## savvyfox (Oct 3, 2015)

Congratulations on a beautiful car, something I would love to own but unlikely!
Find a professional detailer,one you can trust and let them do there thing, you'll be amazed how your car can lookalike!


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Love the Aston


----------



## DocW (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks Matt, Savvyfox and Alfajim, as you can see I don't know how to add it to the bottom of your post. Great forum and assistance for my first cry for help.


----------



## savvyfox (Oct 3, 2015)

DocW said:


> Thanks Matt, Savvyfox and Alfajim, as you can see I don't know how to add it to the bottom of your post. Get forum and help for my first cry for help.


Your more than welcome. I think you need 20 post then the thanks tag comes up.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

DocW, your car is absolutely stunning, love the black on black, if you can post a pic of your engine! Cheers mate.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Take it to Matt for him to give it the once over and adviise you accordingly, it will not be time wasted and you will get the best advice possible.


----------



## DocW (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks camera shy, thats on my to do list after the weekend, I have to be away from the car for a couple of days but will post a picture of the 4.7l V8 engine then.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice car & lovely colour, I've detailed numerous DBS' in the same black:thumb:

As others have already the clearcoat is super soft & they usually arrive at the dealers when new with factory inflicted paint defects.

Relatively easy to rectify but I'd suggest having a Pro apply a long lasting coating which will make future washing easier and in theory offer some degree of marring resistance, although the clearcoat is so soft it's inevitable that you'll pick up some wash marring even if you used a different washmitt for every panel.

Enjoy

Chris


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

Beautiful car and a real credit to you for achieving your dream.


----------



## DocW (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks Chris, I've bought a water filter system for the final rinse to try and minimise the amount of time I have to touch the paintwork so I hope to be able to let it dry naturally or try absorbing the water with a thick microfibre. Also thanks Kev for the kind comments.


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Gorgeous car you have there, all credit to you for wanting to look after it properly.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

DocW said:


> Thanks Chris, I've bought a water filter system for the final rinse to try and minimise the amount of time I have to touch the paintwork so I hope to be able to let it dry naturally or try absorbing the water with a thick microfibre. Also thanks Kev for the kind comments.


This will be your biggest friend. I honestly believe its the drying that causes the most issues on soft paints, not washing. Its a lubrication thing. Filters and a decent pet dryer for tight areas and you are done. Wash in straight lines with zero pressure and do your final rinse with the filtered water when all the other rinsing is done


----------



## JamesR27 (Feb 12, 2014)

DocW

If you are in Sheffield I can recommend Reflectology. Russell does a glass coating that I had applied to my car last April and been impressed with it for ease of maintance and lasting look. He does his own shampoo to go with the coating and sealant spray to keep it topped up.


----------



## DocW (Jun 21, 2013)

A picture of the engine as requested chongo, looks great in the flesh ( thats if an engine can have flesh ).


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi Doc i am based just off junction 30 of the M1, i have sent you a PM but if you want to give me a bell please do.


----------

